# from Sennheiser px100 to ALESSANDRO GRADO MUSIC SERIES ONE



## prabhu.wali (Sep 15, 2011)

hey fellas m thinking of upgrading from my Sennheiser px 100 to Grado Music Sereies One,any take on this?

jeeez!!still no response????!!!


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 16, 2011)

Be warned though. PX-100 is a bit bass-heavy, but Alessandros are weaker in the low end. You might need an amp to get the optimum output. If you are okay with that, then go for it.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 16, 2011)

px 100 and bass heavy never felt that or i musta been deaf


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 16, 2011)

I meant, compared to MS1. 
Btw, from where are you buying the MS1?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 16, 2011)

pristinenote i guess


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 16, 2011)

You can order it directly from Alessandro's website. Will save you around 1k.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 16, 2011)

really and do they ship to india


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, they ship to India, and there is no shipping cost. $99 is all that you have to pay.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 16, 2011)

cool but requires credit card for transaction but i have  none


----------



## red dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

PX100 is just pathetic,you will like MS1 much much better!!
Let me warn you about certain things..
a.If you mostly listen to trance,DO NOT buy it.
b.If you like a dark,veiled sound signature STAY AWAY.
c.You DO NOT need an amp,even a ipod touch can drive it..amp won`t bring any improvement.
Grados are absolutely love or hate phones,either you will love them to death or outrightly hate them.
Try audition one before making the purchase.
P.N(Gautam)is the best person to buy a Grado from India.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 16, 2011)

lol no trance n hip hop,listen to rock,metal,grunge and some pop

btw any other recommendations can streach to 5.5k


----------



## red dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

For your kind of music MS1 is perfect.
Other options are the usual AudioTechnica`s ATH M35 OR M50(if you can stretch your budget a bit)
BTW I hope you know MS1 is a open can.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 16, 2011)

Tech Enclave says the M35 is priced < 5k and M50 is way out of my budget so is M35 better than MS1 and i don want them to be huge as they'll be accompanying me wherever i go

and btw i'll using'em on my nokia 5130xp  and on my pc with no sound card so will i be able get all out of it


----------



## red dragon (Sep 19, 2011)

I think you will better off with a pair of iem for now,upgrade your source later and buy full sized can thereafter.
Dont think the nokia will drive the M35 adequately,and do not waste a Grado on a source  like nokia phone.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks pal btw what portable source m i looking at


----------



## baccilus (Sep 19, 2011)

How about a Sansa Clip+. You will get a 4G one under 3K and it has expandable memory so you can add upto a 32Gb card.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 19, 2011)

^^All depends on the budget mate!
Fuze plus,Cowon A9,N2 all are pretty good.
Even ipod touch is a pretty decent source with the Eq app.



baccilus said:


> How about a Sansa Clip+. You will get a 4G one under 3K and it has expandable memory so you can add upto a 32Gb card.


Clip+ is difficult to find nowadays.
Even the clip zip has been withdrawn from Amazon.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 20, 2011)

my dad will be going to the US next month and  m thinking of getting 32gb ipod touch for 13k,will it suffice or do i have any better options


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 20, 2011)

If you want superior audio quality, iPod won't suffice. For that, look towards Cowons, or Sony Walkman X series.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 20, 2011)

hmmm thought apple was the best nevertheless recommend me something under 15k with atleast 16gb of storage space with 1080p playback


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

Ipod touch is sufficient for most people,if you are too keen on hd videos look into Cowon V5 or D3.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 21, 2011)

D3 it is!!! btw wot do u think abt sony walkman x series btw hd isn so much a priority FLAC support is essential as i've a lot of albums in FLAC


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

I don`t know anything about Sony Walkman series bro!But is does not play FLAC(does play WAV though),Cowon on the other hand plays almost all formats.D3 had some sw issues,hope those are solved now.
If video playback is not needed Cowon A9 is a brilliant player.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 21, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> hmmm thought apple was the best nevertheless recommend me something under 15k with atleast 16gb of storage space with 1080p playback



Apple is the best as a multimedia device, because it is an all-rounder. Not because it has the best SQ. People who think iPods are best, sound quality wise, haven't heard other better players.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

^^But it has pretty good s.q for most people..use the line out of ipod touch and you will see the difference straightway and it has some insane mods available(though extremely expensive)


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, I know iPod touch has pretty good SQ. And it will suffice for most people. But it could have been better. I had bought one for myself, a 32GB model, a few months ago. To me, it sounded a bit 'hollow'. And I was thinking of buying a Fiio E7 to connect to the line-out to get a better sound, but it would have made the whole thing bulky. I decided to move to  Cowon J3 instead and sold the iPod. Personally, I care for SQ much more than all other features combined. I am now happy with my J3.
Here is a link of the iPod I sold after using it for 10 days: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/140877-apple-ipod-touch-4g-32gb.html


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes,J3 sounds better(used it for a brief period)but with a good pair of iem ipod can sound real good too!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 21, 2011)

audio player discussions here fellas *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/146685-cowon-d3-d.html#post1497425


----------



## rkrk_gk (Jan 15, 2012)

Guys,

I've recently purchased Sennheiser PX 80, anyone have experience on this headphone.. I see PX 100 and PX 80 have same specifications. Anyone can able to highlight the diffs or some interesting features, recommendations; curious to know about it.

PS: I'm using my audio source as Nokia 5130 XM  and also i see a lot bass on Sony Walkman Series.


Thanks,


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 16, 2012)

rkrk_gk said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've recently purchased Sennheiser PX 80, anyone have experience on this headphone.. I see PX 100 and PX 80 have same specifications. Anyone can able to highlight the diffs or some interesting features, recommendations; curious to know about it.
> 
> ...



sry no idea m8


----------



## rkrk_gk (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone have idea on my post regarding Sennheiser PX 80


----------

